# Tod's men's shoes sizing



## devito19 (Jan 26, 2012)

So my mum is currently travelling and bought me a pair of Tod's Gommino mocc.
She took a picture of it, and it looks abnormally long despite it's in my actual shoe size.
Does Tod's shoes have different measurement in their shoes?
I used size 10 in Sperry boat shoes, should i bought size 10 as well with Tod's? Or should i buy size 9?
Your opinion will be very helpful and appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

There's no consistency in shoes made abroad, and I've found more variation in Italian sizes than any other. I wear a 12A in Alden, AE etc. But I have many pairs of shoes marked as different sizes that fit the same, e.g. Prada 43/9s and 44.5/10s, Magli 44.5/10s, Gucci 45/11s and 46.5/12s, Santoni and Ferragamo 46/11 1/2s etc. 

And lasts differ greatly in taper, inside volume, height of toe box and vamp, etc. You simply have to try them on to know if they fit unless you know that the maker and last are right for you.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

I wouldn't spend much time worrying about size with that shoe - the soles will wear out so fast that fit is almost immaterial. If you have the chance to exchange for another model, I would do so ASAP.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Everything bluesman says is true, and more true of Tods. After trying two pairs from a reliable internet merchant, I just gave up. Your impression that they are very long for their claimed size is consistent with my experience. I even tried a pair the right length, but they were much too narrow.


----------



## devito19 (Jan 26, 2012)

bluesman said:


> You simply have to try them on to know if they fit unless you know that the maker and last are right for you.


Yeah mate, the bad thing is i'm in Australia and the shoe is 10,000 miles away in France 

Anyways, thank you so much guys for your opinion. Really really appreciate it.
Turns out that Tod's shoe sizing is unmistakably confusing :icon_pale:


----------

